# Cloudy Water



## londoncloggy (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello,

I have just filled my fishtank with gravel and water and it is extremely cloudy. I have washed the gravel before I put it in. When I change the water, the problem comes back.......

Did I get the wrong gravel ? It is for aquariums ?

:help: 

regards,
a beginner


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

how long has the gravel been in there for but dnt worry about it ur filter should take alot of it out but dnt worry about it to much! and its good to see someone else from the uk on these forums!


----------



## londoncloggy (Aug 30, 2005)

I actually dont have a filter - was hoping it would settle in 24 hrs....still cloudy...am I in trouble ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably not, but you do need a filter.

How big is your tank, and what kind of gravel do you have?
Just how cloudy IS it?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It will settle eventually, but if you have over 2.5 gallons of water in the tank, you almost have to buy a small filter. Is this your first tank?


----------



## londoncloggy (Aug 30, 2005)

It is actually my first bowl rather than tank - 28CM Diameter, so if my math memory serves me well, volume is around 3 gallons (if you'd fill it to the top)

I know that there is also plastic coated gravel for sale - would that be better ?

thanks


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is what happens in a new tank, especially with new gravel, washing it for hours still dosen't always get the dirt out.
Wait a few days and you'll have no problems once the filtration kicks in.
P,S. I'm from the UK too, where abouts in London are you located?


----------



## londoncloggy (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi - I actually don't have a filter as I want to set up a bowl. So I hope it will settle on it's own. I am in SW7


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You might get it a little filter, but with water changes and everything the cloudy stuff probably will settle and be removed a little bit every time you change the water.


----------

